# New or Old



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

We ( my Husband ) want to have new cushions and covers in our van as we are both finding the sleeping set up uncomfortable 
Admittedly the covers are a little shabby and the foam is getting weary but I am worried that we will spend a small fortune and find that the new product is poorer quality than the old stuff that we are throwing away 
Did anyone find that after a while of use the "new" cushions were more uncomfortable than the old ones 
I am quite concerned that todays products dont match up to things made 10 or 12 years ago 
We have bought a topper which we are going to try out this weekend, 
So I will look forward to your comments and advice as always 
Cath XX


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

dont worry just go and see some different firms for prices, and you can get the foam made to fit you, we have two vans recovered in the past and the foam in the cushions were a lot better than the original, as we were offered different foams till we settled on what we wanted, ie a layer of two types and a final layer of memory, ended up with a bed better than the one in the house. we used n c interiors of bolton, but he has no where to leave the van overnight, so had to take the drivers seat seperately. cheaper than swapping vans.


----------

